# Dunedin Florida Vintage & Custom Bicycle Show & Swap Meet



## TheFizzer (Nov 30, 2017)

5th Annual Rat Riders vintage & custom bicycle show & swap meet. This is a fun family event to show off your cool bike & maybe even buy, sell or trade some bikes or parts. All the details are listed on the flyer. We will have door prizes, snacks, drinks, event shirts for sale & a bicycle raffle.


----------



## Bender (Dec 4, 2017)

Fiz...... being a  Fort Lauderdale rat , I wanted to go to this show ... and the 5 Hour Drive was not that big a deal ...But there was no contact phone number available ... tried to contact the hosting Boy Scout troop and left messages but no reply’s ... maybe a hosting hotel or someone to talk to about the show would be a good thing ... if you post it ... they will come


----------



## Bender (Dec 4, 2017)

You should post a phone number or contact for this event post hotel maybe?


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 6, 2017)

Bender said:


> You should post a phone number or contact for this event post hotel maybe?



I made a new flyer with my phone #.  Feel free to call me.


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 6, 2017)

Here's a link from our photographer of some pics from our past show.
https://www.facebook.com/pg/FotojenicJourneys/photos/?tab=album&album_id=702068379933440


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks to ebay member bikepartscentral for this awesome pair of wide white wall 26x2.125 tires


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 6, 2017)

The donations are already coming in. A big thanks to Thompson Classic Bicycle Supply for the seat and grips.


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 7, 2017)

If you've never been to Dunedin Florida it's a great little town right on the water with lots of restaurants, shops, bars, breweries & it's also right on the bicycle trail.  Great place to spend the weekend & bring your wife.  Plenty of hotels close by.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 4, 2018)

Take a chance to win this super nice Columbia reproduction


----------



## PackRatBikes (Jan 10, 2018)

TheFizzer said:


> Take a chance to win this super nice Columbia reproduction
> 
> View attachment 733261



Coming all the way from Chicago! Cant wait!! Www.Packratbikes.com

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Mar 13, 2018)

How do I reserve a vendor's space?


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 14, 2018)

Harold said:


> How do I reserve a vendor's space?



Just show up between 5:30 a.m. to 8 a.m. & you can pay the day of the swap.


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 14, 2018)

Here's this years event shirt.


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 15, 2018)

Some great shots from years past shows from our club photographer.


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 5, 2018)

Next month guys!!!


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 11, 2018)

If you've never been to Dunedin Florida it's an awesome little town right on the water. Great for the entire family. Dunedin has lots of shops, restaurants, bars & breweries all within walking distance of the bicycle show. Is also right on the bike path. Makes a great weekend trip.


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 13, 2018)

Awards made by yours truly


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 23, 2018)

100% of the proceeds will benefit The Venture Crew 0010 in Dunedin.  They will have soda for sale & also grilling hot dogs.  Anyone looking for a hotel there are plenty of hotels in the Clearwater & Dunedin area.


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 30, 2018)

I will be there at 5 a.m to let vendors in.


----------



## TheFizzer (May 5, 2018)

Details: Event shirts are $15
Swap spaces are $15
Bike show entry is $5 per bike
Hot dogs & drinks available
Bicycle give away chances are $5 each or 5 for $20
Must be present to win the give away bike
Parking is across the street from the show (free)
Swap meet vendors must show up between 5 a.m. to 9 
Parking in the show is ONLY for vendors
Awards & give away bike is at 2 p.m.


----------



## TheFizzer (May 7, 2018)

Here's the spot where the show & swap will happen.  Right on the corner with lots of large shade trees.  Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## TheFizzer (May 8, 2018)

Rain or Shine!  See you all Saturday


----------



## TheFizzer (May 10, 2018)

Weather looks good!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2018)

Cant wait to see pics. This is one I would like to get to one time but the timing is bad for me. Hope you have a great show! V/r Shawn


----------



## TheFizzer (May 11, 2018)

Who’s ready for tomorrow?


----------



## TheFizzer (May 13, 2018)

What a great turn out we had.  Perfect weather & we had 30 vendors.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm in for next year, I've never been to that part of Florida and lived in S Florida for 25+ years.  Looks like a fun event!

Mike


----------

